# The Canadian Navy, Is it in a state of decline?



## HalfmyLife (9 May 2007)

Here is a topic that I have been thinking about for awhile, is the Canadian Navy in a state of Decline. I believe that yes as it stands right now and for the near future that it may well be, I will list the reasons why

1) While they are planning to acquire the JSS, this will not be built at least until 2012. What will become of the current tankers, some think they will make it till that time, does anybody doubt that

2) HMCS Ottawa is or just about 10years old, She is currently our newest big ship, on the other hand HMCS Halifax is about 17 years old (is this just over the half life for a Frigate)

3) SCSC (single class surface combatant), is just an idea at this point and has no funding, will we ever see it before we lose the air defence capability we currently enjoy with the 280 s.

4) FELEX, this from what I here will happen, It will keep the City Class Frigates (i.e. Halifax class) current for the next 10 years or so

Any thoughts


----------



## navymich (9 May 2007)

There are a great many separate threads on several, if not all, of these topics.  You might find some opinions in such threads as  here,  here or  here.  Many more can be found using the search function as well.


----------

